# Getting alot better but still have some questions



## Rogbern97 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hey guys so I believe im recovering from the dp dr and life is slowly starting to make sense again. I went to my first psychiatrist appointment yesterday and he didnt know much about dp dr and couldnt help much; all he really did was refill my prescription to ativan wich is an anti anxiety medicine that i think is a big part ofmy slow but noticable recovery. In the past week ive had moments where everything makes sense and i feel like my old self but these moments only have lasted a few seconds. Slowly day by day im feeling better and better and i feel as if things are almost normal and my derealization is completely gone but the depersonalization part is really confusing me , life is alot easier without being derealized but i still feel detached from myself and my thoughts and have a hard time understanding how my body works and especially how my eyes see things; these symptoms though have slowly gotten less intense but theyre still there and i just wonder if this really is just the depersonalized part of me and wanted to know that with time these feelings would go away because sometimes i think that i am completely normal and think that this is what life feels like with the symptoms i describe as dp but idk im just little confused about myself really not so mich about the world or existence anymore. Again thanks alot for the support and encouraging words; once im completely healed wich i know will happen soon, i will come back here and help others out!


----------



## Rogbern97 (Jan 2, 2015)

I also feel like im back in reality but im confused with how me and my brain works and detached from body but not really at the same time; anyways i just want to note that distraction and doing things i enjoy doing and keeping my mind busy along with anti anxiety meditation has been helping alot, i find it alot easier to concentrate and have fun with things and in tune with my emotions now that im slowly getting out; its just the dp that is confusing me now hope someone knows what this akward stage between getting out and still being out of dpdr feels like


----------



## Ithink2much (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm dealing with the same thing- I think! It's like back and forth for me. Some days I feel like myself and think, "why did I worry so much." And the next day, I'm right back at it again. Although I cherish the moments of normalcy, they sometimes feel stranger than being depersonalized! It's weird.


----------



## bfulbright_osu (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm feeling this right now...it's like I feel normal, but it's been so long since I've felt normal that this feeling feels so weird to me. I got so used to how things have been with DP/DR that I'm not sure what feeling normal even feels like, so I start to question if I even feel normal at all. If that makes sense. Usually that leads me back to feeling the DP again though, it's just so weird


----------



## Rogbern97 (Jan 2, 2015)

Exactly when youre in dpdr completely you know forsure something is wrong and you dont feel normal but when youre kinda out of it it feels kinda weird not in a bad or good way just weird


----------



## Rogbern97 (Jan 2, 2015)

What im asking though is that if these feelings are just from the dp and eventually go away and thyre just apart of recovery


----------



## Ayla (Jan 16, 2015)

It seems like, with time, the feelings of being whole and present will increase and start to be more the norm for you. And then it won't feel so weird to actually be present? I haven't actually gotten to that point yet, but I do have moments of reality and they are unnerving for me as well. Since dp/dr is how I protected myself from traumatic experiences, being wholly present and feeling completely real can be really scary for me. When the dp/dr goes away, I am left without any defenses and that's frightening. It might be a similar thing that you're experiencing? But I think either way it's totally normal that you would feel weird when your mental state shifts in such a big way! It's an adjustment.


----------



## sunjet (Nov 21, 2014)

Same here. You are not feeling anxious, or full with irrational thoughts. You are just feeling off, like something is gonna happen, but never does. It's like your mind is so clear and peaceful but wondering if it's the part of recovery or you are going insane.

And I'm too curious if that is part of recovery, because I never read someone's recovery story where he writes about going trough a period of time when normal feels strange and its taking a while till it will fade away.


----------

